# Dewalt SS blade oscillates front to back



## garberfc (Mar 24, 2012)

I just started using the SS for some fine fret work and I noticed that the blade seems to move front to back.

I'm working with 1/2 stock and where the blade meets the top of the stock the blade seems to move back and forth at least a 1/16 of an inch. Is this normal? I assumed it would go straight up and down.

Please let me know if my machine is out of tune or if that's how they work…

Thanks in advance,
F


----------



## garberfc (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a DW788 Type 1. It does NOT have a lot of hours on it. I'd say < 25 hrs.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That type of saw (parallel link I think) does cut in a slight
arc. I can't say if your saw is out of spec.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I had the same problem you are describing,I fixed it permanently by following the steps in the link bellow,it's an easy fix. just go the "reviews" section ,click on DEwalt 788 tune-up
,go to the article near the bottom of the page titled:*Front to back blade movement fix; DW 788 blade forward travel*

http://www.scrollsaws.com/


----------



## garberfc (Mar 24, 2012)

@distrbd - Thanks for the link. Going to try and tuner' up now…


----------



## ldl (Dec 4, 2011)

Haven't had any problems with my 788 but thanks for the link. Good to have info for future use.


----------

